# Baby Gekko in bathroom - where should I put it?



## SarahF (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, I have noticed a 2-3cm tiny baby Gekko living in my bathroom this week. Its a bit risky for it there since someone could accidentally squish it in the night, as it likes to rest in the grout between the tiles close to the toilet. There have already been a couple of near misses. But the shower does make the bathroom warm & humid in the mornings, and the water splashes on the ground could potentially be giving it drinking water. There doesn't sem to be a lot of food there, but then again its not dead so it must be eating something at least?

What I'm wondering is could it have chosen the bathroom specifically for these things? Should leave it there and just be more careful? Or should we put it somewhere else? My only concern with putting it outside is there might be more predators, and I'm not sure if Gekkos are territorial? There are quite a few living outside on our deck near the outdoor lights- would the other Geckos kill it if we put it there too?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 21, 2010)

If its just an Asian House Gecko, I wouldn't worry too much 
Chuck it outside...if you can catch it


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 21, 2010)

Freeze it and send it down to me


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 21, 2010)

Where abouts are you located? If its an asian house gecko squash it or just throw it outside,
if its something native just stick it outside, or you could leave it indoors if you don't mind it crapping all over the place :lol:
don't worry about it though there are millions from where it came from if you do accidently step on it or a predator takes it.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you're a real hard... you should kill it - they are a pest after all. Otherwise, chuck it outside, or let nature take its course. AHGs are taking over the niches of all our lovely native gex, so I just can't advocate helping to little sucker.


----------



## SarahF (Jul 21, 2010)

I think its an Asian House Gecko. Is there something wrong with Asian house Geckos that would make you guys make me want to kill it? They've never done anything wrong by me & they eat mosquitoes, so why would I kill it when there's a chance to help it?


----------



## SarahF (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Sorry you must have been typing at the same time as me. I have never had any native geckos living indoors- are you sure they `steal' the places where natives would live, or do they just prefer different habitats?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 21, 2010)

kill it because its a pest. They are ugly, dirty, compete with native geckos and crap everywhere. perfectly good reasons?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, they definitely compete. The same way that rabbits took the niches of native mammals, AHGs do the same for our geckos. If you have heaps of AHGs, it's probably partly why you've never seen native ones - also, they're a lot sneakier


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 21, 2010)

where abouts do you live?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 21, 2010)

hrmmmm dont even know if its a AHG yet ..... might be a native .... try and find out ...


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 21, 2010)

i think before u do anything with it try posting a pic so people can ID it just in case its a pest or not


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 21, 2010)

if its a native you could sell it on petlink :lol:


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 21, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> if its a native you could sell it on petlink :lol:



Even if its not, you could still give it a go :lol: All sorts of weird stuff on there :lol:


----------



## SarahF (Jul 21, 2010)

Its colour is a kind of light pinkish-brown, with big dark eyes, and a slight , indistinct skin pattern. Its proportions are roughtly: nose to first set of legs- 1cm, distance between first set of legs and second =1 cm, tail length = 1cm


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 21, 2010)

SarahF said:


> Its colour is a kind of light pinkish-brown, with big dark eyes, and a slight , indistinct skin pattern. Its proportions are roughtly: nose to first set of legs- 1cm, distance between first set of legs and second =1 cm, tail length = 1cm



SOUNDS like an AHG....


----------



## SarahF (Jul 21, 2010)

> Women are angels, and, when someone breaks our wings. . . . we simply continue to fly . . .
> on a broomstick . . . we are flexible like that



Lol, I love your sig You made my day.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 21, 2010)

Does it have claws on all toes or is it missing a claw on the inside toes?
Also does it have a couple of small spiny looking things on its tail?
Or you can just post a pic and we can tell you, Id say its a AHG by the way your describing them congregating under lights etc, but there are a number of native geckos that most people cant tell apart from AHG's.


----------



## SarahF (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi! He's really little- no signs of claws on the feet or tail yet. The tail is skinny, but smooth and rounded on the end. I just had another look at the faint pattern on it, and it looks like very light bands that start from his tail and go over his body, spaced about 1mm apart.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you hear something like a bird calling from inside your house?
I've attached a couple of AHG images, they go pale ( as in the first photo) during the night


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am definitely going to start selling them on petlink! I'll make millions... even if they only go for 25c each :shock:


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll buy them!
My animals devour them!


----------



## SarahF (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the photos, and sorry I don't have a pic. I strongly suspect its a very young Asian House Gecko because we do get them here (Brisbane). I have been looking at google images and although it resembles one or two other native species, it more closely resembles the AHG.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats a great idea! We don't get them down here and they'd be great food. Plus if they escape they'll probably just freeze to death. lol


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's illegal to send them any where, where they arn't already infested. In other words only send them to me!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 21, 2010)

Dont let the law get in the way of a meal


----------



## babba007 (Jul 21, 2010)

AHG's have claws on all their toes, the natives don't. Something like that anyway, I can't quite remember


----------



## bubbles28 (Jul 21, 2010)

We had a baby gecko in our room and I was fairly sure it was an AHG but I wasn't 100% sure so I left it alone and now it is getting older it is looking less and less like one. I will have to post a pic to get an id.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 21, 2010)

babba007 said:


> AHG's have claws on all their toes, the natives don't. Something like that anyway, I can't quite remember


 
Yeah the natives you are referring to are Dtellas which do not have a claw on the inside toe on each foot


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 22, 2010)

lol jannico move up to townsville i can see 6 of the little things just in my lounge


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

haha I'm not sure why Jannico feels the need to buy my petlink AHGs... There would be heaps where he lives as well!


----------

